# instruction manual for knitmaster 360



## mazgil (Oct 4, 2011)

hi
i am looking for instruction manual a knitmaster 360 i downloaded one but it was only instructions for the part that uses paper pattern i need the basic one that tells you the basics of the machine hope someone can help 
thanks
maz


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I have a Studio 360....are they the same machine? If so, I would he happy to scan my manuals and email to you. Is your machine 4.5mm, with knit contour and punch card, 24 stitch?


----------



## mazgil (Oct 4, 2011)

hi itzzbarb
thanks for your reply
yes i think it is the same machine i would be very grateful if you would email me the manual my email address is

[email protected]

many thanks
maz


----------



## marlene89434 (Jan 21, 2011)

You can download a free manual for your machine at:

http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

marlene89434 said:


> You can download a free manual for your machine at:
> 
> http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/


Marlene, did you actually click on the 360 links and have the manual come up? I am curious about this because I have tried many times in the past, and today, and it always comes up "page not found". Thanks!


----------



## marlene89434 (Jan 21, 2011)

I hadn't clicked on them in a very long time but the last time I did, they were there. I'm sorry they're no longer available.


----------



## mazgil (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks marlene
i have managed to get one
thanks
maz


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here you go. they are saved as images. Click each Image, then click to save it. There are 62 pictures.

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/Britlady52/KNITMASTER%20SK%20360%20Knitting%20manual/


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

mazgil said:


> hi
> i am looking for instruction manual a knitmaster 360 i downloaded one but it was only instructions for the part that uses paper pattern i need the basic one that tells you the basics of the machine hope someone can help
> thanks
> maz


I'm sure I still have the Knitmaster 360 manual which came when I bought my lace carriage. I use a Silver Reed sk280 so don't need it. I also live in Doncaster so let me know if you still need one. If so you can have it. Shirley


----------



## Thecanechair (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone have pictures of the 360 singer / knitmaster ribber punchcards R11- R20 please or where I can find them on the web.
Thank you.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here you go, scroll down to near the end of page, on left hand side. Studio 360 operation, knitting, pattern books, and one other.
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php

Rhyanna


----------



## Thecanechair (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you Rhyanna

I actually have that book but I am looking for R11-R20. I was given these with my secondhand 360 but don't know what they look like. I might just experiment when I have some time.


----------

